# If they ever happen what will SDCs look like for interior?



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

For one, they can't and won't have a steering wheel. I imagine they might have a spot for one, but it would be locked so only authorized employees can drive it. Why no steering wheel? You can't have any way for a rider to alter the course of the vehicle. The rider may not even be licensed to operate a vehicle or in any condition to drive...

I'm thinking monitors at every seating position (up to 5 for X), for on drive entertainment and advertisements. Yup, Uber is gonna be selling ad space in these cars. If they ever happen. One thing is for sure, these cars won't be anything like what you see on the road today.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

jfinks said:


> For one, they can't and won't have a steering wheel. I imagine they might have a spot for one, but it would be locked so only authorized employees can drive it. Why no steering wheel? You can't have any way for a rider to alter the course of the vehicle. The rider may not even be licensed to operate a vehicle or in any condition to drive... I'm thinking monitors at every seating position (up to 5 for X), for on drive entertainment and advertisements. Yup, Uber is gonna be selling ad space in these cars. If they ever happen. One thing is for sure, these cars won't be anything like what you see on the road today.


SDCs will have a steering wheel and will initially appear almost identical to today's cars, to facilitate public acceptance. Hidden from view will be comprehensive audio/visual surveillance of both interior and exterior. There will actually be several different interiors varying by service: standard, luxury and mini-bus (which will be able to, uberPOOL like, take 8+ passengers). There will be both audio and video for interactions with passengers and for entertainment and instructions. And yes, the steering wheel can be unlocked for passengers (who can legally drive) in the event of an emergency.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

I disagree on the steering. You can't give any passenger the ability to drive as there is no way to check to see if they are licensed. I would bet laws will be made to prevent any sort of steering mechanism. I would put some sort of manual steering in case an employee of the company had to drive the car due to malfunction. SDCs will malfunction.

If I was designing one I would have 3 backwards seats in the front and 3 forward seats in the rear, and put an entertainment console in the middle. Every car will be an XL this way, in the smallest package possible. Heck why even have a front and rear of the car? Headlights and tail-lights can be installed on both ends.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

jfinks said:


> For one, they can't and won't have a steering wheel. I imagine they might have a spot for one, but it would be locked so only authorized employees can drive it. Why no steering wheel? You can't have any way for a rider to alter the course of the vehicle. The rider may not even be licensed to operate a vehicle or in any condition to drive...
> 
> I'm thinking monitors at every seating position (up to 5 for X), for on drive entertainment and advertisements. Yup, Uber is gonna be selling ad space in these cars. If they ever happen. One thing is for sure, these cars won't be anything like what you see on the road today.


Its gonna look like any public park, subway station, and bus.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

jfinks said:


> I disagree on the steering. You can't give any passenger the ability to drive as there is no way to check to see if they are licensed. I would bet laws will be made to prevent any sort of steering mechanism. I would put some sort of manual steering in case an employee of the company had to drive the car due to malfunction. SDCs will malfunction.


Apparently, you agree with me for "some sort of manual steering in case an employee of the company had to drive the car due to malfunction. SDCs will malfunction." In the event of a malfunction, there may be remote control access by an employee. If not practical then it is a lot cheaper and faster to identify a licensed passenger then transport an employee to the site. It is easy enough to get a passenger's drivers license on file the same way is done for drivers. There can also be a scanner to verify the identity.


jfinks said:


> If I was designing one I would have 3 backwards seats in the front and 3 forward seats in the rear. and put an entertainment console in the middle. Every car will be an XL this way, in the smallest package possible. Heck why even have a front and rear of the car? Headlights and tail-lights can be installed on both ends.


You may be right, but I feel that initial public acceptance will benefit from a traditional interior. I like implementing your ideas over time.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Maven said:


> Apparently, you agree with me for "some sort of manual steering in case an employee of the company had to drive the car due to malfunction. SDCs will malfunction." In the event of a malfunction, there may be remote control access by an employee. If not practical then it is a lot cheaper and faster to identify a licensed passenger then transport an employee to the site. It is easy enough to get a passenger's drivers license on file the same way is done for drivers. There can also be a scanner to verify the identity.
> 
> You may be right, but I feel that initial public acceptance will benefit from a traditional interior. I like implementing your ideas over time.


Ya, some sort of manual, but out in the field it would be tough to verify on a large scale with many different licenses. Then you would have to breath test the pax to make sure they aren't impaired. This is all for liability reasons. SDCs will be under extremely heavy scrutiny and opposition from many angles.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

jfinks said:


> Ya, some sort of manual, but out in the field it would be tough to verify on a large scale with many different licenses. Then you would have to breath test the pax to make sure they aren't impaired. This is all for liability reasons. SDCs will be under extremely heavy scrutiny and opposition from many angles.


Keep a human driver.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Jermin8r89 said:


> Keep a human driver.


Probably will be required for some time, but someone would have to be paid to do that. So that defeats the whole purpose of a SDC in the first place.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

jfinks said:


> Probably will be required for some time, but someone would have to be paid to do that. So that defeats the whole purpose of a SDC in the first place.


You are missing the point. It's not to profit at this stage. It is basically an alpha-test with everyday suckers, uh, test subjects, to create a "buzz" and build up to "miles without too many accidents" statistics.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Maven said:


> You are missing the point. It's not to profit at this stage. It is basically an alpha-test with everyday suckers, uh, test subjects, to create a "buzz" and build up to "miles without too many accidents" statistics.


I would take the car into mannual as im not sitting like an idiot with a drunk uncoheisive person. You think coorparations give a danm if it crashes in autonomous mode or not? Haha no way. Travis will lawyer up and just give you money as he just sits up in his evil mansion liveing it up as the rest struggle


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Maven said:


> You are missing the point. It's not to profit at this stage. It is basically an alpha-test with everyday suckers, uh, test subjects, to create a "buzz" and build up to "miles without too many accidents" statistics.


I don't see where you made a point of not making money. The point of a SDC is to not have a driver, at all, ever. It isn't a SDC if it has a driver that has to be paid to do work, talk to pax, or otherwise interact.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

jfinks said:


> I don't see where you made a point of not making money. The point of a SDC is to not have a driver, at all, ever. It isn't a SDC if it has a driver that has to be paid to do work, talk to pax, or otherwise interact.


Why does any company do Alpha-Testing of a product prior to general release?
They sucker "Guiana-pigs" with "freebies" and "opportunities" to gather more data, build buzz and public acceptance. It's happening now, see
https://uberpeople.net/threads/nays...iving-taxi-debuts-in-phoenix-for-free.160414/


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

Maven said:


> . And yes, the steering wheel can be unlocked for passengers (who can legally drive) in the event of an emergency.


Wrong.

A passenger in the back of the car is supposed to vault into the front seat John McClane style and save the day???

NO.

When it breaks down it's tow truck time. Maybe a driverless tow truck


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Gung-Ho said:


> Wrong. A passenger in the back of the car is supposed to vault into the front seat John McClane style and save the day???


Right! If a passenger has previously proven able to vault the entire car then vaulting a seat is no problem 








For those who are not athletic enough, they may be allowed to open a door to get from the back to the front, which is what I'll do. 


Gung-Ho said:


> When it breaks down it's tow truck time. Maybe a driverless tow truck


Nah. A tow is a last resort. First the mechanic-driver will attempt to get the disabled SDC working and back on the road without a tow.

A far more interesting truck is now being tested by Budweiser to deliver ... Beer


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

Maven said:


> Right! If a passenger has previously proven able to vault the entire car then vaulting a seat is no problem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


During an emergency while the car is acting wonky hauling down the road at 40 mph you're going to casually open the door and get out??? OK!

Mechanic-driver? What does he drive up with a prius? You'd think it would be more efficient for him to arrive with a service truck perhaps even with a tow capacity.

You might want to think these future situations through to more logical conclusions.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Gung-Ho said:


> During an emergency while the car is acting wonky hauling down the road at 40 mph you're going to casually open the door and get out??? OK!


Silly. Why are you changing the initial circumstances? A tow truck is never dispatched until a car comes to a complete standstill.


Gung-Ho said:


> Mechanic-driver? What does he drive up with a prius? You'd think it would be more efficient for him to arrive with a service truck perhaps even with a tow capacity.


Still being silly. Where did you get Prius? Did I ever say Prius or imply Prius? Of course, the mechanic will drive a tow truck. As I said before, if the SDC cannot be fixed by the mechanic using the tools in the truck then the mechanic will tow the SDC.


Gung-Ho said:


> You might want to think these future situations through to more logical conclusions.


I consider changing the circumstances (40 MPH) and adding new elements (Prius) to be cheating. How is logic supposed to handle cheating?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Honestly... Knowing how people treat public transit, they will look like the inside of a trash can...


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Here's what self-driving uberPOOL and Lyft-Line will look like:


----------

